# First time smoking Prime Rib (Choice Rib Roast) w/ QView



## dajints (Apr 4, 2012)

Smoking prime rib for first time. Using Apple wood (no cherry available and definitely wanted a fruit wood
	

		
			
		

		
	








Here it is....7.7 lbs cut and tied
	

		
			
		

		
	







Seasoning--Kosher Salt, Cracked Black Pepper, Chopped Garlic, Garlic Powder, Fresh Rosemary, EVOO







Into the smoker......gonna put a drip pan with some red wine under the roast to make the sauce.    Pics to follow as the day goes on. Time for the first Pabst of the day!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks great so far. That is going to be mighty tasty


----------



## dajints (Apr 4, 2012)

Put 1 cup of Cabernet in a drip pan. Been in there about 1.5 hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2012)

There is still time if you wish to go further than just Wine...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## michael cycyk (Apr 4, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Luck.   Looks like a beautiful cut of meat.  Chef JJ's Au Jus recipe sounds great as well.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't wait to see some sliced money shots!


----------



## big sexy (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like a good start!


----------



## raygunter (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW

Its gonna be good.

I better go check the mail to see if I'm invited to your dinner


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks good and JJ's Au Jus is wonderful


----------



## dajints (Apr 4, 2012)

The finished product







The first slice







Just perfect throughout. So good!!!!


----------



## eth555 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome!  My mouth is watering!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks real good!!!


----------



## maloff28 (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks amazing.  How big was the roast?  What temp and how long?  I may try that this weekend!


----------



## dajints (Apr 5, 2012)

Roast was 7.7 lbs-Temp 225-230    Cooked very fast. Was at 125 after about 3-3.5 hours. I had to shut the heat as it wasgoing to be done early. Left roast in smoker it rose to 133 then settled down to 124. I fired up smoker about an hour before eating and cranked it to 360 til roast was at 135. Pulled it and put under foil for 15 minutes. Results were excellent!!


----------

